# Fairmont Mountainside Vacation Villas & Sunchaser Vacation Villas



## exco (Jan 20, 2017)

Are these resorts having the lawsuit mentioned in
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ynd-official-thread-with-lawsuit-info.182857/

Fairmont Mountainside Vacation Villas
Sunchaser Vacation Villas
Sunchaser Vacation Villas at Riverside

Will there be potential problems if I exchange my week to a week in one of the above resorts?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fairmount Mountainside is not involved.  The Sunchaser ones are: Hillside, Riverside and Riverview.

I've been to Riverside and Mountainside and would stick with Mountainside.   I was at Riverside when the whole lawsuit thing started and would not return until it is settled and they finish the construction they started.  Mountainside is across the highway and is a well run, independent timeshare.
If you are looking for off season (i.e. when the animal watching is best) you can frequently get this via an AC, Choose 2 etc.  

Sue


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 21, 2017)

exco said:


> Fairmont Mountainside Vacation Villas
> Sunchaser Vacation Villas
> Sunchaser Vacation Villas at Riverside
> 
> ...


To buy one of these, you should be careful   BUT to exchange in should not be a concern

Bill


----------



## exco (Mar 28, 2017)

For the Sunchaser Vacation Villas, does Hillside have higher quality units than Riverside?

Also, which airport do you fly to in order to drive in to the resort at  FAIRMONT HOT SPRINGS, BC?  Both Spokane, WA and Calgary, AB are three plus hour drives to get to the resort.  Is there anything closer ?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nomadio (Mar 28, 2017)

Cranbrook BC is closest but flight availability is likely not great

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mmchili (Mar 29, 2017)

I would consider staying in a renovated unit at Riverside or a unit at Riverview. Riverside has several buildings that have been renovated, I believer that buildings one and two have not been renovated. I am not aware of any of the units being renovated at Hillside. Riverview, the newest building, and the nicest in my opinion, however further away from Riverside where the check-in office and amenity building are located, would be my pick. We stayed in Riverview in October, 2016 and we stayed in building 800 (renovated building) at Riverside in March, 2015.


----------



## mmchili (Mar 29, 2017)

From Cranbrook to Fairmont Hot Springs, it is 107km and takes 1 hour and 10 minutes to travel by vehicle, according to google maps.


----------



## qb_bc (Mar 29, 2017)

It is a great drive from Calgary to Fairmont, and a nice drive from Spokane to Fairmont.

After you check the prices and schedule to fly to Cranbrook, you may want to consider either Spokane or Calgary to fly into. There is only one major airline that serves Cranbrook and you would need to connect in Vancouver or Calgary. The connecting time and drive from Cranbrook to Fairmont would make the drive from Calgary or Spokane the quickest option. Air fares and car rentals would also be cheaper to/at Spokane or Calgary


----------

